# woolen potholder loops



## sherry in Maine

Hi, where can I get in bulk (biiiiiig amounts) wool potholder loops? Not the bag that makes 3 potholders, but large quantities of various colors both single or multiple colors. 
Did I say I wanted wool loops? Large quantities?

any ideas? 
thank you!
Sherry


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Like these things? http://www.harrisville.com/proddetail.php?prod=F554&cat=11

If you can't find a source, I would suggest contacting Harrisville Designs (they make the originals, I believe). As a wool manufacturer, the loops are probably something they get as a byproduct of another product...maybe rug hooking?

Otherwise, would it work to buy the wool tubes like they make for necks and sleeve cuffs, and cut them into small loops?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

http://www.greatnorthernweaving.com/rugwefts_loopers.asp Found this site that some of the "loopers" order from.


----------



## sherry in Maine

thank Ann, sent harrisville an email, asking if I could buy a biiiig box of wool loops. Yes, am considering the loopers at greatnorhern.
thank you!
Sherry


----------

